# Vintage Powermatic 60 or Delta DJ20 8" Jointer?



## stavn (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to option of purchasing the Powermatic for $750 or the DJ20 for $1000. Both machines work very well, I am just concerned for the age of the powermatic and finding parts or replacing bearings since its been around for so long. I also see the value in Powermatic being a true and tried machine.

I am a 28yr old furniture maker, who makes furniture in small batches, not a production shop - I need this for better solid machining for longer stock. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

In today's soft market, the price on that old PowerMatic is high.

I wouldn't pay the price the seller is asking for either machine, but
I'm patient and experienced buying used machinery and I never
overpay because there is always another machine around the corner.

I'll say width is more useful than long beds on a jointer for most
furniture making work, and if your shop is at all cramped a 
longbed jointer is a pain to work around.

If you're making 6 ft pantry doors a 42" jointer can do the edges
just fine. If you're doing 8' entry doors a long bed comes in more
handy, but I'd build an extension table on any 8" jointer for doing
hardwood doors that size.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Delta DJ20, hands down. I have seen the Deltas go for that price, I would try to get him down 800….

Just my two cents.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## stavn (Jul 12, 2011)

rick3ddd - How many PM's have you seen reground or what is the brand that has had the most issues? My big hang-up on buying delta, other than this model, all I have seen or looked at are not flat, really rusty or not impressive. Am I just finding crap?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

They both struck me as a bit high. I've seen these both for sale in my area for several hundred less. I defer to Rick and Loren regarding which machine is more desirable. I'd bee looking at the PM for $500 or less.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

If it were me I would look at the Powermatic. They are built much better and are considered a commercial machine. I would pass on the Delta. The PM is high on price however. I would think that you should be able to get it for under $500. The PM 60 is a great machine and with a little elbow grease and some minor maintenance will last another 50 years easily. Replacement bearings can be purchased at ANY bearing supplier. They are nothing special. The one consideration is the PM single or 3phase? If its 3ph you will need to consider buying a VFD to run it or finding a sigle phase replacement motor.


----------



## stavn (Jul 12, 2011)

So I made my decision with the Powermatic. But, the guy called and there is a crack on the top platten dovetail. So I called off the purchase.

Now my options are to keep hunting. I am looking at used Powermatics, and possibly Grizzly.. any sentiments on Grizzly as a brand? Are they in the same category as Delta DJ-20?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Vintage powermatics and new grizzly's are two very different animals. The answer to the question will depend upon which forum you ask it in. I'd keep hunting for a big PM, like I am.

I'm still using a 6" "buzzer" as Cr1 calls them. It should be noted that Cr1, the owner of a 12" jointer, can even poke fun at 8" jointers. That's when you're really the man!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Grizzly does not compare to the DJ-20, in no way shape or form. Plus the Delta DJ-20 is made right here in are home land, the USA…..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Cr1, you're one of my favorite people here. Although I'm a handtool guy, the "guy" part means no tractor or piece of machinery escapes my creepy gaze. I'm proud to know a guy who's debating an upgrade from a 12" jointer

Michael, you'll like this…this morning, I went out to the shop to mix up some birdfood (I keep my mix in a tub in the shop to keep the raccoons, etc. out). I was kneeling down and caught a well-lit shot of the table underside on my 20" Delta bandsaw. I mention it because it made me smile. Big honking chunks of American steel sitting there, holding a mean looking 3/4" blade. I very much respect your opinion of Delta.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

I would go with the DJ-20. I have one and love it.

@Delta356 - The DJ-20 might have been made in the USA a lot time ago, but they are currently made in China. The DJ-20 in my shop has a manufactured in China sticker on it and it's at least 4 years old.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Since we're on the subject of jointers like the Powermatic and Delta DJ-20, I'm thinking seriously about ordering the DJ-20. I just sold my Delta 6" Deluxe jointer to my neighbor a couple of weeks ago, and have been mulling over the different ones. I'm a Delta* "guy"* all the way when it comes to the mean machines. You can look at my shop pixs and see that….My question for all the Delta guys is this: How much set-up is gonna be required on the DJ-20, and how much* IS *set-up at the factory? Is the jointer itself already set up, and I'll just mount the base to it, with the built-in mobil base, or is there more involved on this monster? Inquiring minds want to know…..It'll be drop-shipped from the factory and delivered to my shop, so what am I looking at here as to set-up?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, the DJ-20 is one heck of a nice jointer. But the price they are asking is kind of high. There is one listed on my local CL for $750.00 in primo condition. Too bad I don't have the $$ or space for it…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The one bad thing about where I live (up in the Ozark Mts.) is that there are no cities close to me that has a Craigslist. The closest ones are Jonesboro, Little Rock, Fayetteville, and Springfield, Mo. So I miss out on a lot of good buys for machines, etc. The little town where I live is not recognized by CL, and if I had something to sell or buy, I'm SOL. I wish we had a local CL close, but it's not to be. So I usually have to order my machines and tools on line, which is not a bad thing….buying new gets me the warrenties, but paying twice the cost for new is a bad thing…..but…I wouldn't trade where I live for all the tea in China….My tea probably comes from there, too….lol.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

JIMP, yes I know the knew ones are, but the one in the picture stavn shows is made in the USA..

BRETHA, Thank you for respecting my statement.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## rjwag (Jul 8, 2011)

The first DJ-15s And DJ-20s were made in Brazil. Invicta-Delta Manufacturing Subsidiary, Limeira, S.P. Brazil. Doubt they were ever made in America.

From 1974 to early 1984 INVICTA was under the ROCKWELL INTERNATIONAL administration. In 1984 the PENTAIR GROUP took over the shareholding control of the POWER TOOL DIVISION that INVICTA reported to and its Trademark changed to INVICTA-DELTA.


----------

